# Single stage paddles



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I just was gifted a used single stage Toro snow thrower. I thought I would keep it for small snow falls as it cleans the pavement better on my uneven drive way. I used it today on a 5" snow fall. It worked pretty good. It claims to throw the snow up to 30 feet but that was not even close to my experience. Maybe 10 feet at best..... that was fine for what I was doing. I was thinking The paddles may be too worn too.

How do you judge weather the paddles need changing out. These have obvious wear but I can't tell how much from a new set as I don't have anything to compare them too. Is there a general rule of thumb.?

Also , I did inspect the belt and it looked almost new. There were very few rubber particles under the cover.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

There are holes in the paddles that indicate the "time to replace" point.








Image from page I found here.
How_to_Replace_the_Paddles_and_Scraper_on_a_Toro_Single_Stage_Snowblower.html


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Those single stage piddly paddle throwers don't do too bad. what model do you have?


----------



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes, which model and what was the snow like? (wet, powdery, etc.?) Also, as you may know all single stage machines will throw their maximum distance when the chute is aimed directly forward and the deflector is up all the way. Moving the chute sideways, moving the deflector down, and certain types of snow will affect the throwing distance as well. But you are correct, a worn paddle will reduce throwing distance too.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

It is a Toro power Clear 621 ZE. One thing I like is that it is a 4 cycle OHV engine. No oil mixing and it starts pretty easy. They are nice and light and easy to get into tight spots and you can lift them up stair to get onto a raised deck or patio area.

I am not sure whose engine it may be. Looking in the manual it calls it a Toro engine. I have never heard of Toro making their own 4 cycle engines. Maybe they do? I know they have made 2 cycles under the Lawn boy brand.

So If I don't see any holes the paddles need replacing. Easy enough. Looks pretty easy to replace.....like 6 or 8 nuts and bolts.

I can save the old material for impellar kits.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Where I can I drill new holes in them and move them further out.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

That is "NOT" a good idea as the conveyor belt that use to make the paddles will rip sooner. 
Its better to just purchase the new paddles from the Toro dealer as they will be predrilled and 
ready to install.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Slinger described the throwing performance perfectly. New paddles measure 2 1/2" at their narrowest point (center) and 3 1/2" at the sides. If you can fit a finger between the paddle and the back of the housing, time for new rubber. It is also wise to replace the scraper bar at the same time to reduce snow escaping under the machine. My 421 is the last year Toro used the Tecumseh LH 195 SP flathead.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

dbert said:


> How_to_Replace_the_Paddles_and_Scraper_on_a_Toro_Single_Stage_Snowblower.html


It is quicker and easier to remove the rotor which takes less than 4 minutes with power tools when replacing paddles. Installing the side fastener nuts with paddles in machine is a be-atch. Remove belt cover, undue rotor pulley bolt and pulley, then 3 bolts each side and rotor is out.


----------

